# A little review



## UnderWish (Oct 27, 2017)

So I figured I'd note some things about the game here as I play. 
Right now I'm Level 7 and have 8 villagers in my campsite.
Here's what I've noted:

Throughout the first like hour or so of the game they give you like 500 free leaf tickets spaced out
50 more if you connect your Nintendo Account
100 nintendo points is like 5000 bells so its definitely worth it to connect since you get like 300 points just for connecting them. 15k bells for free. Thats your first Loan paid in full.

Practically EVERYTHING gets you ticketd:
Make friends with a villager?
Tickets.
Catch 50 fish? 
Tickets.
Get 3 villagers in your camp?
Tickets.

I'm not kidding there might as well not be microtransactions at all I haven't bought a thing.
It definitely isnt 'Pay to Win' as some people are angry about. Nintendo has been VERY generous with this game. And it's ANIMAL CROSSING, there is no 'Winning' as long as you have fun.

Bugs and fish respawn if you give them like a minute so theres no point in using the nets/honey in order to catch the fish. And even so you only have to spend leaf tickets which they give you an ABUNDANCE of not to mention they give you 50 more if you connect your nintendo account.


They give you 3 fertilizer to start out with and then villagers barely ask for the fruits. Not to mention there are multiple of some trees and you can also buy stuff from other players and add them when you see them randomly. The villagers and people there reset about every 2 hours and people sell fruits and other items when your trees might be loading them. 
And if you collect a lot of friends then you can bet on someone having what you want. I recommend using the forum or at least looking on it to add some people. I've posted my friend ID in three places and within 15 minutes I've gotten like 10 new friends. All of which are selling different items. There's no way that NO ONE has what you're loking for. And it isnt hard to get friends even if you arent connected.

Nothing in the game REQUIRES Leaf Tickets. And its fun even when you arent making much progress. You can rearrange your campsite or customize your RV inside and out at OK Motors. Hell, I spent around an hour just walking around the different areas. The game looks amazing for a mobile game, the iconic music is there and the villagers will talk to you about different things and give you items.

I'm on my way to getting Bunnie, Lily and Butch in my campsite right now, and decided to hop on here and write this while I'm waiting for a three hour project to finish, but I do have some fishing to do.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 27, 2017)

UnderWish said:


> So I figured I'd note some things about the game here as I play.
> Right now I'm Level 7 and have 8 villagers in my campsite.
> Here's what I've noted:
> 
> ...


 Yeep someone gets it! 2 note. 1. Unless updates add it... Then we will unfortunately, lose that ez revenue of tickets and 2. You can't connect your account if youre not living in Australia rn


----------

